# Wasserpests Tanks



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

This is just a collection of most recent photos of my planted tanks...


*250 gal Plywood Starphire* (taken down August 2014)


































Journal

*100 gallons* RIP...










Profile Original Journal Updates

*36 gallons Corner Bow* 










Journal










Profile Journal

*10 gallons Mountain-scape* RIP...

















Profile Journal

*2x 135 gal Plywood Epoxy Garage tank*


















Journal


----------

